# Help with my mendota gas direct vent fireplace



## youngnet (Jan 28, 2011)

Tech came took the pilot assembly, and main orifice from my 10 year old Mendota DXV-35P fireplace said they needed to be replaced. (pilot light would occassionaly go out by itself)  Got a call from company the next day and said it would be $900.00 labor and parts to fix. 
I used my manuel ordered the parts myself.  Had a HVAC guy install them, and now he has gone South for the remaining of winter. The problem is the pilot light is tall and yellow and when I use the volt meter is reads 220 not 315 as the manual says.  Help..I have now shut the whole thing off.
Any suggestions on how to fix this?  Thanks...


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 28, 2011)

Tell me what you're burning..LP right?
My bet is that he put a Natural Gas pilot orifice in there.
your pilot flame will "candle" in that set-up...
You need to put an LP pilot orifice in there...


----------



## youngnet (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello:  Yes we use propane. I spoke to the company and that we ordered the parts  from just now and they have the LP orifice part in stock.   Is changing this piece very difficult or is it something we have to call a NEW tech for?   Thanks for your help.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 29, 2011)

http://www.mendotahearth.com/pdfs/manuals/DXV35-DT3-0410.pdf

GO to page 48 & take a look. 
IMHO, it's not a difficult change-out,
& we're here if you get stuck.
If you think you can do it, go for it.
You'll need needle nose pliers & an Allen wrench.
If you don't think you can do it, call a professional...


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 29, 2011)

$900???  Did they pull up to your mansion and see two Bentleys parked in the driveway?


----------



## youngnet (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello:  I think I did it...right now I have a small blue flame with a touch yellow, I sure hope that is okay.  My mansion is a 70's raised ranch with a 2006 car sitting in the driveway.  Talk about big buck oil companies, they get there big bucks for the customers who depend on their expertise.  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 29, 2011)

Well done. Call your "stealer" tell him you want a consultant's job!


----------



## ruth140 (Feb 4, 2011)

900...wow we are under charging....


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Sep 21, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> http://www.mendotahearth.com/pdfs/manuals/DXV35-DT3-0410.pdf
> 
> GO to page 48 & take a look.
> IMHO, it's not a difficult change-out,
> ...



Just an FYI the DT3 is a proflame system with a pop top pilot. On a 10 year old DXV-35 probably a Honeywell valve with a PSE pilot assembly. Closer to this manual http://mendotahearth.com/pdfs/manuals/DXV35-TF-0605.pdf

Brad


----------

